# T.M.I. (medic course):



## Muppet (Oct 27, 2011)

So, I am being sent by the squad I work for regarding tactical medical training. I am currently (not persec) a tactical medic for the county Major Incident Response Team (MIRT) and the township TEMS team. Anybody ever hear / or know the reputation of Tactical Medics International out of Florida. I have done my homework, been to their website and the class is being held in N.C. (Salemburg) in december. They hold TCCC classes (although I know anybody can do that now) and also are certified under USSCOM to teach TCCC / advanced medic training. My question is: Do any of the 18D's / P.J.'s or other heard of them and what do you think. I can't figure out how to post a link / when I do I will and if / when I do get this class, maybe we can link up.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have honestly never heard of an 18D going to a civilian medical course. That is just me though. We run our own(company) training. Civilian medical schools? I wish.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 27, 2011)

Never trained with them.  However, I can tell you that one of their staff members, Doug Kleiner, was the NTOA TEMS section chair in 2008.  He's since been replaced by Dave Rathbun, late of LASD.   Beyond that, I can't tell you much.

It's a shame they didn't pony up the bucks for the Int'l School of Tactical Medicine.  Regardless, I'm sure you'll have fun in NC.

Make the argument for them to send you to SOMA in December.  It's a great conference, and you'll get CEUs to maintain Nat'l Registry (I hate those fuckers...).


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Never trained with them. However, I can tell you that one of their staff members, Doug Kleiner, was the NTOA TEMS section chair in 2008. He's since been replaced by Dave Rathbun, late of LASD. Beyond that, I can't tell you much.
> 
> It's a shame they didn't pony up the bucks for the Int'l School of Tactical Medicine. Regardless, I'm sure you'll have fun in NC.
> 
> Make the argument for them to send you to SOMA in December. It's a great conference, and you'll get CEUs to maintain Nat'l Registry (I hate those fuckers...).



I think they were looking @ ITSM but decided to go with TMI due to proximity. It should be fun and I will see about SOMA. That would be nice. Oh yea. Fick Nat'l Registery (I second that. LOL). Thanks for the info brothers.

f.m.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I have honestly never heard of an 18D going to a civilian medical course. That is just me though. We run our own(company) training. Civilian medical schools? I wish.



Without me looking it up, where is (in proximity to Bragg) Salemburg? It is being held @ the Justice training center there.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know and don't want to look it up.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I don't know and don't want to look it up.



LOL. I found it. It's Sampson County / 20 miles west of I-95.

F.M.


----------



## TAC-E6 (Oct 28, 2011)

Firemedic: I will say this now..... when we go to this class.... your driving. ( I'll let you borrow that hat and the pair of white gloves!)


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2011)

You just reminded me that my certification expires in March. Fuck.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2011)

pardus said:


> You just reminded me that my certification expires in March. Fuck.



Check with your unit training NCO.  If the BN surgeon and senior company medic have done their jobs, you should have completed enough medical training to renew your NREMT-B.  The training NCO can sign off on the NR form.  Paramedics get screwed in the ARNG, but Basics are supposed to be provided enough company level training to maintain NR.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2011)

TAC-E6 said:


> Firemedic: I will say this now..... when we go to this class.... your driving. ( I'll let you borrow that hat and the pair of white gloves!)



You're letting him drive...in a state where NASCAR is a religion?  

You let me know how that works out for you


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Check with your unit training NCO. If the BN surgeon and senior company medic have done their jobs, you should have completed enough medical training to renew your NREMT-B. The training NCO can sign off on the NR form. Paramedics get screwed in the ARNG, but Basics are supposed to be provided enough company level training to maintain NR.



Hahaha they havent done a thing for us since I finished AIT. Their idea is that we resit the bloody exam everytime. I'm about done with this medical gig.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2011)

pardus said:


> Hahaha they havent done a thing for us since I finished AIT. Their idea is that we resit the bloody exam everytime. I'm about done with this medical gig.



COME SF!


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> COME SF!



I might as well now, sounds like I'm not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Brill (Oct 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> COME SF!



PG-13!  Sheesh!


----------



## TAC-E6 (Oct 29, 2011)

policemedic said:


> You're letting him drive...in a state where NASCAR is a religion?
> 
> You let me know how that works out for you


 
He drives like my mother... i think im safe.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2011)

TAC-E6 said:


> He drives like my mother... i think im safe.



I DRIVE SAFELY! Get it right!

F.M.


----------

